# Weekly competition 2012-23



## Mike Hughey (Jun 5, 2012)

For the weekly competition, we are now accepting results either of two ways:
1. Use http://odderen.dk/. You will need to log in; please *use the same username that you use on speedsolving.com!* (You may feel free to use a different password, but use the same username.) Hopefully use of the website to enter your times will be self-explanatory, please post here or email Odder if you have questions.
2. Post here, as usual.

If you have posts in both places, for now we will give priority to posts within the thread, in case there are difficulties with the website. This is an experiment; if it works well, we hope to eventually go to full automation.

We follow the WCA regulations for all events. Here are some things that people often don't know, or are different from the regulations:


For Multi-BLD you can choose how many cubes you are going to do (let me know if 30 scrambles is not enough). If you attempt 5 cubes you must use the first 5 scrambles.
For one-handed you can use both hands during inspection.
For with feet you can only use feet during inspection.
For 3x3x3 Fewest Moves there is a 1 hour time limit.
For relay you have 15 seconds of inspection in total, you can use any order to solve the cubes and the rest of the relay-rules should be obvious.
6x6x6 and 7x7x7 will use an average of 5.

Notation and scrambling:

For all events (other than skewb) the Mark2 scrambler will be used.
For 4x4x4 and 5x5x5, a "w" means "Wide" so you turn not just the slice, but also the outer layer.
For 6x6x6 and 7x7x7, a number before the letter indicates the amount of layers to turn like a wide turn. "3U2" would mean "turn the 3 uppermost layers a half turn".
For Megaminx, Pochmann notation will be used.
For Square-1, 2x2x2, and 3x3x3, near-optimal random state scrambles will be used.
For Square1, the newest official scrambler is being used. This adds a slash whenever a slice move is to be applied.
For Clock, a shortened version of the official notation is used.
For Pyraminx, small letters are for the tips
Skewb scrambles are generated using Chen Shuang's scrambler, which uses Fixed Corner Notation.

This competition starts now and ends Monday/Tuesday nightchange GMT (officially). Automated results will close at the official time, but if you are slightly late, go ahead and post your results here and we will include them at our discretion if we think it's reasonable.

I suspect there will be some issues as we roll this new approach out; please let me know if you have any problems or questions.

*2x2x2*
*1. *F U' F2 U' F' R U' F2 R
*2. *U F' R F2 R F U2 F R'
*3. *R U' R' U' F2 R2 U R' F'
*4. *R2 U R' U R' F2 R F2 U'
*5. *R F' R' F2 R F' R F' R'

*3x3x3*
*1. *R2 F2 L2 D' L2 F2 D' R2 B2 R2 D B' R' F' U' L U2 R2 B' U'
*2. *R U' R2 U2 L' D F' U' L F2 R2 F' D2 B L2 D2 L2 F B L2
*3. *D B2 D R2 F2 D F2 D2 L2 B2 D L D' L R2 U2 R' U' B' D' R
*4. *L' F2 D2 R' B2 R' D2 F2 D2 B2 L' B' R D2 U2 B2 F' U' B D2
*5. *R' B2 F2 L' R2 D2 F2 U2 F2 L' R' U' R2 B2 U' F D' U B L' U'

*4x4x4*
*1. *B Fw' F2 R' Fw2 L2 U R2 Uw2 Rw2 Uw' U Fw' F' U' B U2 Fw' F2 D' Uw2 R' B2 Fw' U2 R' Uw2 R2 D' B2 L' D L2 R' D2 U' F' U L' Uw'
*2. *Uw' U R' U' L2 Rw2 R Uw' Fw R' B2 D2 B' U2 B' Fw2 F U' B F L' B' F' Rw' B Uw' B' Rw D R' Uw U' Fw2 L2 Rw R Uw' Fw' D U
*3. *B' L' D' Rw B2 Fw Rw' B' F L R2 U Rw' B2 L2 Rw R' Uw' L' Rw R' B Rw B2 F' R2 Uw2 Fw2 D' F' U R F' L B' R' D' U L B2
*4. *B' Fw' R2 F' Uw' U' B L' R' D2 L' B L' F2 Rw D2 Uw Rw R U' L2 D Uw' Rw2 D2 Fw L Rw Uw U2 F R2 U' B2 Fw2 F2 Uw' L' Fw2 Rw
*5. *B' F' Uw B' F D2 L Uw' F D Uw B' U' F2 Rw' Fw2 F2 L2 F' D2 B' D' L2 F' R B Uw2 L Rw2 Fw' Uw' Fw2 Rw R' Uw F2 Uw' Fw2 R2 F'

*5x5x5*
*1. *Lw R B2 Bw' Lw' Dw Bw' L' Bw2 Dw2 Uw F L' Bw' F2 D Dw R2 U' F' L' Dw' L' Rw' Dw Uw U' L Rw' R2 Dw F2 Lw' B2 U Lw Uw B2 D2 B Bw2 Dw2 F2 L' D2 Bw2 Dw Uw' U' Rw' D' Lw2 Bw' Rw2 Dw2 B2 F L B' D
*2. *B2 D' Lw' F D2 Rw' Fw2 Rw' D' Uw U' B2 Fw F' Rw2 Dw Fw D' Uw' Lw R2 U R2 Uw' Lw2 Uw Bw' Lw Rw2 Uw Lw B' F L2 Uw' L' B Fw' R' Bw' R U' Lw' B2 Bw2 R Fw U2 Fw' D' Fw L' Bw2 Lw Dw' Lw B' D' Rw U
*3. *R2 D F' D Uw2 Rw' B2 D R' Dw R' Uw B2 Lw R B' Dw U2 B Dw2 L2 Dw U' B F Dw B Fw2 Dw' Fw' Dw2 Uw' R B2 F2 L' R B2 Fw F2 L D2 B' F2 Uw B' Fw F' Dw2 F R2 B2 Uw' Bw' U' Lw' Fw' U' Bw2 U
*4. *D2 F Lw2 D2 B2 F' D2 U Fw D2 Bw2 F' Rw2 B F2 D Uw U B U2 Rw2 B' Dw' Bw2 Fw Dw Lw Bw' Lw2 Bw' F' Rw Uw' B2 F2 Rw2 Fw2 D' B2 Bw2 Dw U2 L R Bw Fw' Dw' Rw2 D' Uw' B' F' Dw' L2 Lw' Rw2 R D2 Uw2 U2
*5. *Uw Bw2 R2 B' Uw' L2 Bw2 Fw2 F' L Rw' Dw' Uw F U2 Rw Dw' Bw D2 Lw' B D' U B D' Fw D Bw' Fw' D2 Dw2 Lw B2 F Lw2 Dw Fw2 Lw' Bw' Lw' B2 Fw L Rw R' Uw' Lw2 Rw Uw2 Lw' F' R2 B2 D L' R2 B Rw2 D' R

*6x6x6*
*1. *L2 3R B2 3F2 L2 D2 2D' 2B' 2D' F' 3U' B2 F2 2R' F' R2 2U 2F U L2 R2 3F2 2R 2D' 2U 2R' 2F 2R 2F' F R 2F2 R 3F' 3R2 3F' 2F2 L' 3R2 2D' 2R D2 F' 3R 2F' D' 2D' U' 2L 2U 2L' F 3R2 2R2 2B L' 2L2 3R2 R B2 L' U 2B2 2D2 2R2 3F2 R' 2F 2D' B
*2. *F' D' 2D2 U2 2B D 3U' 2U2 2R' 2U 2B2 F' L' 2L2 2R' 2B' 2F' L 2F U' 2F2 F R2 F' L2 2B2 F2 U2 2B2 D2 2L 2U' 3F' 2L' B R2 3F 3U' 2B2 3R2 R D 2D 3U2 2B 3R R2 2D2 3U' 2U2 R' 2F' 2D' 2R R' B' 3F2 2R2 2F2 3R' 2U' 2L B' 2U2 R 3F 2F F2 3U2 U
*3. *R2 B2 2F' 2R 3U2 2R2 2B2 3F L 2R R2 F' 3U' 2U 2F' D2 2F' F' 2D2 2B U' L' 2R' B2 2D 2B 2D F' R' 2D2 U R2 3F 3U F' 2R 2U U' 3R 2R' B 2F U 3R R 2B' 2R 3F2 F 2L2 B2 D' 2D 3U2 U' F2 D U 2F2 2L' D 2U 2L' 2R 2F' 2R 3F' R 3F D
*4. *R' B2 2B D 2F2 3U' 2F 2D 2R B' 2L D F D R 2D 2L 3U' 2F' 3R' 3F2 U B 2D 3F U2 F' D 2U2 U 3F' 2U' L 3R' 3U' 2U2 L' D' 3U' L' R F 2U' U2 3F' 2U' 2B2 3U2 U2 3F 2D2 B' L' 2D U 2B2 2F' R' B' 2B' 2U B F' 2D' 3U' L2 2B 2F L' 3R'
*5. *3U F2 D' 2B 3R2 U2 2B' 3F' D2 3R' 2B 3U2 U2 L 2D' L 2R' R 2U2 2B' F' 2U2 L2 2F2 L' 3U' 3R F' L 2R2 3U2 3F 2R' B' 3U2 R2 3F2 F 2D2 2B2 2F' 3U 3F2 3U' 2U 3R' R2 D L 2B 2F2 2R' R' 2B' 3U2 2F2 U2 3F 2F' L 3U2 F2 3U2 2U2 L' 2L 3R' 2F F' D'

*7x7x7*
*1. *2R' 3B2 2L' 2B2 2U2 2R B 2B D2 2L' 3D2 3B' 3D' 3U 3B 2D U 3L' 3D2 2F' 3D2 2B2 3B 3F' 2R2 F L' 3B 3F2 2F2 F R 2F 2U2 L B2 3R2 R2 2D2 B2 3L' 3R 3U' 3B 2F2 F' 3U B' 2U' 2R' R' 3F 3U2 L' 3B2 2D2 3D' 2F2 D' 3D 2U B2 F' 3U' 3L 2D' 3D' 3U' U2 2B2 3D U2 3F F' 2D2 2F2 F 3R' 2F' 3D 2R' D R' 3D' 3B 3F 2D 2U2 R' 3D2 2B L2 2L R' 3B2 3L R2 B 2B 3U
*2. *R2 B2 2B F2 2L' D2 2D2 U 3L 2R2 2B 2F U 2R' 2D2 3D2 3B2 L' 3L' U' B2 D' 3D L2 2L 3L' 3F' 3D' 3F' R' 3B2 2F' F L 2B' D 3R2 2F2 L' R F 3L2 F' 3L' U' 3L' D 3U 2U' F 2L D2 3D' 3U 2U 2L' D' B' L2 R' U2 2B2 F L2 3B 3F2 2F' F2 3D' 2R2 F' 3L 3R 2R D2 F 3R' 2B2 2F' F 3D2 2U2 3F2 2F 2L' 3L' 2U2 F' R' 3U' 2L2 D2 3D' 3U' 2U U 2L' 2U B' 3F'
*3. *B 2B' 3F' 3L2 F2 2D' 2F' F 3L2 F2 U2 3F' 3L' 2D' 3R' 2D2 2B 2D' 3R R2 2U 2L U B 3L2 3R R 2D' 2U 2F2 2D 2L2 3R' R2 D' 3D2 2L2 R' 3D U L 3D' 2L 2D 3F 3L2 D 2U' 2R' D 3F2 3D' 3F R' 3F' 2D2 L2 R2 2D B' 2L2 3R' 3F 2R2 B 3B 3F' 2F2 U2 R' 2F 2L B 2U2 U2 2B' 3B2 3U2 F2 3D2 3B2 3L 3R' 2R2 B' 3D2 3R2 R' 3B F' 2U 3B2 3F 2F2 U 3B' 2L' 3R 3D2 3B
*4. *D2 U' 3L2 3F 3D2 3U' B' D2 B2 2B' 3F' 2D 2B2 3F2 3D2 R2 D2 2D' 3D' 3U B2 D2 3F' 3D 2U2 3R' R' 2B' 3F 2F' 2L2 3L R' 2B 3B 3R' B F 2L2 3L 3R2 R2 2F2 2U2 F2 3D' 3L 3D' 3B' 2R R 3D2 2F D L B2 2B' 3B2 R' 3F2 3R2 U 2F U 3B2 2L2 3B 3L 3R' R' F2 3D2 U' F' 2U2 U2 F 2R' 2F' 2L' U 2R' R2 B' 2B 3B2 2F2 3L' 2U L 2R 2U' 3F 3R' 2D' 3R' 2F2 F' 3R' 3U2
*5. *2L' 3R D2 3D' 2U2 F2 2R 3D2 3U U2 2B D2 2D U2 2L2 3R' B' 2B' 2U2 U' 2F2 2L' R' 3D U F 2L' 2R2 B 3L' B' 2L2 3R 3B2 2L D2 L B 3U2 3R2 2D 3F 2L2 3B2 2R2 B2 R' D 2D2 3D2 3U' 2R' 2D B2 D 3D' 2U' F 2R' 2B2 3B2 F R 2U F 2U' 2L D' 3F D' 3D' U 3L2 3R 3F2 2L' 2R' 3U2 L' 2R 2B' 3L R' U' 3R' 3F' 2L2 2R2 3D2 3R2 2D2 R' 2B2 F' L' 3D 3U2 F' 2L 2R2

*2x2x2 Blindfolded*
*1. *R F R' F2 R U' F U2 R'
*2. *F U2 R2 U R' U R' F' U'
*3. *R F2 U' F2 U F R2 U2 F'

*3x3x3 Blindfolded*
*1. *D' L2 U2 L2 B2 D' R2 U2 B2 L2 R' F' L U2 L2 R D U2 L F2
*2. *U2 R2 F2 D2 U2 L' B2 F2 L2 U2 F2 D' R2 F2 L D F D2 B2 U2
*3. *U2 R2 U' L2 D R2 F2 D' L2 B2 U' B D' L' D2 U R U B U2 F

*4x4x4 Blindfolded*
*1. *Rw U' Rw' R2 Fw2 Rw2 B F2 U' Rw U' Fw' Uw F' Rw R D' R' Fw L U2 F2 L F2 U L Fw2 Rw B D Uw2 Fw U2 R U2 F U' B' L2 Fw
*2. *Rw' R2 B2 Fw' Uw' B' Fw F2 U2 L B2 L R B Rw2 R Uw B F' Rw' U Fw2 D B' L2 R' Fw2 Uw' F2 L' R' F R Fw Uw' Rw2 B2 D Fw2 F
*3. *Uw2 B' L' B' Fw2 D2 U2 Rw' Uw' B' Uw2 B U2 Fw2 F2 L2 Rw2 Uw L Uw B D2 Rw F2 L' R Uw' R' F' L' Rw2 D' R' Uw B' Fw F' Uw' L' B2

*5x5x5 Blindfolded*
*1. *Dw2 Rw' R B F' D U' B' Fw F2 D' Fw2 L' Rw2 B' Bw' Rw U2 L Dw' Uw Bw Fw' R2 Fw D' F2 D' L Lw' R2 Uw U2 L F2 R Bw' F2 D' Lw2 D2 F D' Uw U2 Rw' Fw Dw' B L Lw2 Rw D' R2 Uw2 Bw D U2 B' F
*2. *B2 Bw D2 U2 Bw Rw D' Uw2 L Bw2 Dw' F' Rw2 Uw2 R Fw' Uw' B2 Bw F D' Rw Bw Fw2 Rw' Bw' Uw2 Lw R2 D Bw' L' Lw D R D Uw' Bw' L R B2 Bw' F' Rw Bw2 Rw' R' D' Lw2 Rw2 Fw' D2 U2 Lw B' Bw2 D' Uw2 U2 Fw
*3. *L' D' Uw B2 Uw Lw2 U Bw' D2 R2 Uw2 F2 L2 R2 Uw Rw2 D Rw D Dw2 B Lw2 Uw R2 U' F U' Fw2 F' R' Dw' Lw' R F Lw' F2 L2 Rw' Dw U2 Bw L' D2 Uw Lw Dw B Dw Lw' Rw Dw Uw Bw' U' L' Dw2 U Bw2 Uw' U2

*6x6x6 Blindfolded*
*1. *2L' 2U' L2 2L' 3R2 B' F 3U2 2L 2B 3R R U 3F' R U' 2L D 2D U 3R2 B2 L2 2D' B2 2F2 R' 2U2 3F R D 3F' 2F' 2L2 2B2 L F' L' F 2R' D 2D 2U U 3F2 2F 2R B2 D 2L' 2D 2L2 2D' 3U' 3F' 2F D 2U 3F 3R2 R' 3U 3F F2 2R2 B2 U 2L' U F2

*7x7x7 Blindfolded*
*1. *3B R2 3F' 3R2 3D' F 3L 2R2 3D' U2 L2 2D 2B 2F' 2U 2L' 2F' 3R' 2R2 R2 2U' B F' 2D2 B2 3B2 F2 2D2 3D2 2L' 3L' D2 3U2 2U 2L 3R2 2R' B' 3B2 2D2 2U' 3B' D' 3L2 3D2 F2 3R' 2R D2 2D2 3B 2F2 2L' R' 2F 3D 2L 2F2 D2 U 3B2 2F2 2U2 L 3F2 3U' B 3F 3R 3D2 2U' 2L 3F' D2 2D' U' 2B' 3F2 3U2 3F' U2 3B2 D2 2R' 3D' 3U2 2R' 2D2 R' 2B D2 3R2 2B' 3B' 3F 3L 3B' 3R2 2D2 3R2

*3x3x3 Multiple Blindfolded*
*1. *B R2 D2 U2 B2 D2 F D2 F' L2 B' L' R F L' D' B2 L' D2 U F
*2. *L2 R2 U' B2 U' R2 U' L2 U R2 B D F L B' D' R U L2 D' L2
*3. *F2 L2 D2 U2 L U2 L R2 F2 R F' D' B' R2 D2 B L2 U'
*4. *L2 U' B2 D R2 D R2 F2 R2 D' U L B R U' L B L B2 L B'
*5. *D' L2 U D2 L' D' F' L F2 R2 U' F2 R2 U' B2 D R2 U' F2
*6. *R2 F2 D L2 F2 D B2 D' B2 F2 D F L F2 L D U' R2 U R U
*7. *U L2 U R2 D' U' L2 R2 U' B2 U' F' R' B U' F' L' D U2 B F
*8. *U' F2 R2 B2 U2 B2 D F2 D F2 U L' F D' L U2 R2 F L U2 R
*9. *B' D' R U' D' F2 R B' L U2 L2 U2 F2 B D2 L2 D2 L2 B'
*10. *U' L2 R2 F2 L2 U F2 U2 R2 U' L2 R' D B' U R2 B F U' L' F2
*11. *U2 R' B2 R F2 D2 F2 D2 L B2 R2 D F U2 R' U L D' B' D' R2
*12. *R2 F2 U B2 R2 B2 D2 B2 U' L2 D F U R B2 R' F2 U' L D R
*13. *B2 L2 B' R2 D2 B' L2 B2 L2 F U L' B2 D2 B F' D2 L' U2
*14. *L2 U2 B R2 B2 F L2 U2 L2 U2 B2 L D' R2 F R' D2 L B2 D B2
*15. *B' R L' D' L' D2 L2 F R2 U B2 D' R2 F2 U' F2 U F2 R2
*16. *R' L' F U F2 L2 U2 F D F2 B' L2 U2 L2 B R2 U2 F' D2
*17. *L2 R2 D2 B2 L2 B' D2 B L2 D2 F' U' L2 B L F L2 U' R' F U'
*18. *D2 U' F2 U B2 U' L2 D R2 B2 D2 L' F' D' R' D L' D2 L2 U' R
*19. *R2 B' L2 F U2 B' D2 B' U2 F' U2 L F L D2 R B' D' U B2 R
*20. *R L' D' B2 U' F' R2 L' B' U2 F2 U2 L F2 R' U2 F2 B2 L' D2
*21. *R B U' R D2 B R' F' D' B R L' D2 F2 R2 L' B2 R U2 R'
*22. *F2 D' U' B2 F2 L2 F2 U' R2 D' U' L B D R' D' L D B2 D2
*23. *B' U2 L' B' L' F2 B' R' U R2 U2 F2 U2 F2 U2 R2 F2 B U2
*24. *D' R D2 R2 B2 R' D' B U' F' U' L2 U' B2 D2 L2 F2 D2 R2 B2 D2
*25. *B2 L2 U' B2 L2 B2 R2 D' R2 B2 U2 L D F L2 B' R' B2 U2 F D
*26. *L2 B2 U2 R2 U' F2 U' B2 R2 D' L2 R' U' L F2 U' B2 F D B2 R'
*27. *F2 R2 B L2 B D2 B L2 B F2 L' D' L R B' R2 D' B2 U F'
*28. *B' F2 D2 B' L2 F' D2 R2 U2 B2 F' L D' R F' L R' F D2 R2
*29. *R2 F2 D R' F L' D L B' L F2 D2 L' F2 R U2 D2 L2 U2
*30. *B U2 B' U2 F' D2 F R2 F L' D R U B U R' B U F'

*3x3x3 One Handed*
*1. *R U' R L' F' R' U' L' F U' L2 B2 R2 F' L2 B' R2 L2 U2 F'
*2. *U F2 R2 F2 D L2 B2 D F2 U2 L2 B' L' U F R F R2 U' L2
*3. *F2 L2 D2 B D2 U2 L2 B' L2 B U2 R D L' D' L2 F D B' L2 F
*4. *D2 B2 D2 R2 U L2 B2 U' B2 U2 B2 L B R B R D2 R' U B F'
*5. *D' R2 D' B2 R2 D L2 U B2 L2 U' B' U2 R2 F D F2 U' R' B

*3x3x3 With Feet*
*1. *B2 D2 L2 D2 R2 F' D2 B U2 B' F' L' U2 R D2 B2 D' F L B F2
*2. *B2 R' U2 L' B2 F2 U2 B2 R D2 L2 F D R2 B2 F' R U B' F2 L'
*3. *L2 R2 D2 F2 L2 D' L2 U2 B2 F2 D' L F2 D2 B' F' R' B L D' R
*4. *B2 D2 L D2 L' D2 R' D2 B2 D2 L D' B2 L B F' L U F2 U
*5. *U2 B2 L2 F' U2 R2 B D2 F' U2 B' R U' F2 L' R2 D2 R2 B D2 B

*3x3x3 Match the scramble*
*1. *U' B D2 F U' F' R U2 R2 U L2 U F2 R2 F2 B2 U L2
*2. *R B2 L' B2 R B2 L' U2 L' B2 R' D' F L2 R2 B2 D2 R2 D F'
*3. *R2 D' R2 F2 R2 U2 B2 D' U L' U2 B F' R D2 F2 L D' L2
*4. *F2 L' U2 B2 R B2 R F2 L F2 R2 D B2 U' F R2 D' L B' U2
*5. *L2 U L2 D' F2 U2 R2 B2 F2 D2 B D' R2 B R2 D2 L2 R D' U' L

*3x3x3 Fewest Moves*
*1. *U2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 F U2 B U2 F L F2 D U' F' R F R' B L

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 Relay*
*2. *R' U' F R' U R2 U F' R2
*3. *R' B2 U2 L2 U2 L2 R' B2 R' U2 R2 F L' D2 F' U' B D L' B2 L'
*4. *F Uw2 B' Fw' Rw' U' L' R Uw B F U F' L' Uw Rw2 U2 Fw' Uw' F Rw' B D2 R2 B2 D Uw B2 Uw L2 F U2 Rw' B' D2 Uw2 U2 Fw' F' Rw'

*2x2x2 + 3x3x3 + 4x4x4 + 5x5x5 Relay*
*2. *F2 R2 U R2 U R2 U' R
*3. *F2 L2 U2 F' R2 U2 R2 B2 U2 R2 F' L D' U R D' L2 D2 B' F U'
*4. *L' D' Uw' B Fw' F2 D B2 Rw' Uw B D2 L2 Rw' D' Uw2 L Rw2 R F2 R B2 U2 L U' R2 B D' Uw Rw2 R2 D Uw' L R2 B D Rw B D
*5. *B2 Rw' D2 R' D2 Dw2 L R2 U Lw2 R D' B' Fw2 Uw L Lw Bw2 U' Bw' Rw D2 R Fw' Lw2 D Dw' Uw' F' D2 Lw Dw2 Fw2 Uw2 B' U Fw' Dw2 Bw2 Fw2 Lw2 Bw Lw Dw2 B Rw' D2 F' Uw' Bw' Rw' R' F2 L' Bw Rw2 F' D2 L2 B

*Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Master Magic* (Just do 5 solves)
*1. *
*2. *
*3. *
*4. *
*5. *

*Clock*
*1. *UUdd u=2,d=-1 / dUdU u=-5,d=-2 / ddUU u=6,d=4 / UdUd u=5,d=4 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=3 / UUUd u=4 / UUdU u=-1 / UUUU u=-2 / dddd d=6 / Uddd
*2. *UUdd u=-5,d=-2 / dUdU u=3,d=2 / ddUU u=1,d=2 / UdUd u=-5,d=3 / dUUU u=0 / UdUU u=4 / UUUd u=3 / UUdU u=1 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-5 / UdUU
*3. *UUdd u=4,d=-3 / dUdU u=-5,d=3 / ddUU u=3,d=-1 / UdUd u=4,d=2 / dUUU u=-4 / UdUU u=-5 / UUUd u=-4 / UUdU u=-5 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=4 / UUUd
*4. *UUdd u=-3,d=6 / dUdU u=5,d=1 / ddUU u=-2,d=1 / UdUd u=2,d=5 / dUUU u=-3 / UdUU u=5 / UUUd u=-5 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=6 / dddd d=-5 / Uddd
*5. *UUdd u=5,d=4 / dUdU u=-4,d=6 / ddUU u=5,d=1 / UdUd u=5,d=6 / dUUU u=3 / UdUU u=0 / UUUd u=6 / UUdU u=3 / UUUU u=5 / dddd d=-3 / UUdU

*MegaMinx*
*1. *R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
*2. *R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
*3. *R++ D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ U
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- U'
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D-- U'
R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*4. *R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D++ R++ D-- U'
*5. *R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D++ R-- D-- U'
R++ D-- R-- D-- R-- D-- R++ D++ R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ R++ D-- U'
R++ D-- R++ D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ U
R-- D-- R++ D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- R++ D++ U
R-- D++ R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R++ D++ U
R++ D++ R-- D-- R-- D++ R-- D-- R++ D-- U'

*PyraMinx*
*1. *U R' U B' U L' U R' U r u
*2. *B L U' R' U' L' U l' b' u
*3. *R L U B' R B' R u'
*4. *R U' R B' L' B' R r'
*5. *L' U' B L' U' R L' U r' b u

*Square-1*
*1. *(1, 0) / (-1, -4) / (-2, 1) / (-4, -1) / (1, -2) / (2, -1) / (3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (0, -4) / (-4, -5) / (2, 0)
*2. *(0, -1) / (-3, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-1, 5) / (-2, 1) / (0, 3) / (0, -3) / (5, 0) / (-3, -3) / (0, -5) / (-2, 0) / (0, 2) / (-2, 0)
*3. *(0, -1) / (0, -3) / (4, 1) / (-1, 2) / (0, 3) / (1, -2) / (-1, -4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 4) / (3, 3) / (-1, -2) / (4, 0) / (-4, 0)
*4. *(0, 2) / (1, -5) / (5, 2) / (6, 0) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 4) / (-3, 0) / (3, 0) / (-1, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 5) / (-4, 0) / (2, 0) / (0, -3)
*5. *(6, -1) / (-3, 0) / (0, -3) / (-2, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-1, -4) / (1, 4) / (-1, 2) / (-3, 1) / (-3, 0) / (-2, 5) / (4, 0) / (0, 2) / (5, 0) /

*Skewb*
*1. *R D R D' L' U'
*2. *D' R' D' U' D' L' R L' R'
*3. *R' U' R' U' L R' L R' U'
*4. *D L' U D L' U' R' D
*5. *L R' L' D' L D' R'


----------



## Tao Yu (Jun 5, 2012)

*2x2:* 3.65, 2.91, 4.83, 1.87, 3.24 = 3.27
*3x3:* 10.07, 13.46, (13.67), (8.74), 11.33 = 11.62 lol? 4th was PLL skip
*4x4:* 1:02.84, 1:05.71, 1:01.72, (1:13.14), (57.12) = 1:03.42
*2x2 BLD:* DNF(22.73), 59.72, DNF(57.42) = 59.72
*3x3 BLD:* DNF(3:07.44), (2:18.54), (DNF(3:34.92)) = 2:18.54
*3x3 OH:* 20.06, 19.19, (23.75), (18.57), 20.53 = 19.93 
*234relay:* 1:24.36
*2345relay: * 3:31.76 2-4 was 1:14. 5x5 was fail, but I got a OLL skip+Jperm lololol
*MTS:* DNF(51.79), 1:07.59, DNF(1:09.78), DNS, DNS = DNF lolol
*Megaminx:* (2:55.18), (2:22.35), 2:31.29, 2:44.62, 2:37.01 = 2:37.64

*FMC:* 38


Spoiler



z2 B R F' D' L' F' L' B' U B U' B' U' B L' U L R U' R' F U2 F' r U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F' r' R2

z2 B R F' D' L' F' L' //Xcross (7/7)
B' U B U' B' U' B //2nd pair (7/14)
L' U L R U' R' //3rd pair (6/20)
F U2 F' //4th pair (3/23)
r U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F' r' R2 //LL(15/38)

LL explanation
r *R2* //setup
*R2* U' R2 U' R2 U F U F' R2 F U' F' //optimal Y perm
r' R2 //undo setup
Cancels to give 15 moves

Optimal LL is 14 moves


----------



## pady (Jun 5, 2012)

Spoiler: FMC: 36 moves



scramble: U2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 F U2 B U2 F L F2 D U' F' R F R' B L
inverse: L' B' R F' R' F U D' F2 L' F' U2 B' U2 F' R2 B' R2 B2 R2 U2

start on normal
B L U' // 2x2x2 (3/3)

switch to inv

F2 R2 D2 F2 R' // 2x2x3 + extra move (5/8)
D' F D F2 D' F' D R' D' R D F' D' F // F2L done (14/23)
R F D F' D' R D' F' B R2 F B' D' R2 // LL (6 move OLL + Uperm, cancelled) (14/36)

Solution:

B L U' R2 D B F' R2 B' F D R' D F D' F' R' F' D F D' R' D R D' F D F2 D' F' D R F2 D2 R2 F2 (36 moves)


----------



## rubiksarlen (Jun 5, 2012)

*3x3 BLD*: 1:13.87, DNF(1:11.06), 51.94 = *51.94 * 

Pretty happy about the last solve. Wasn't expecting it to be that fast (or even sovled! ). First and second solve had long memo recall delays.


----------



## Sillas (Jun 5, 2012)

*2x2: *
*3x3:* (15.90), (18.78), 15.91, 17.89, 18.11 = 17.30
*3x3 OH: * (27.32), 35.91, 29.37, 28.03, (36.67) = 31.10
*4x4:*


----------



## emolover (Jun 5, 2012)

*2x2*: 2.58
2.29, 3.12, 3.03, 1.72, 2.42
Forth solve was LOL.
*FMC*: 38


Spoiler



Scramble: U2 R2 B2 R2 B R2 F U2 B U2 F L F2 D U' F' R F R' B L

2x2 with pair and cross piece: L2 B F2 L' U'
Insert to form 2x2x3: L D' L'
EO: R2 B R' B' D R D R
1st cycle :R F2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 R2
2nd cycle: R2 U L' U' R2 U L U'
3rd cycle: B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U'


Full solution: L2 B F2 L' U' L D' L' R2 B R' B' D R D *R R* F2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 *R2 R2* U L' U' R2 U L U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U'

Final solution: L2 B F2 L' U' L D' L' R2 B R' B' D R D R2 F2 R B2 R' F2 R B2 U L' U' R2 U L U' B2 U F2 U' B2 U F2 U' (38)

3 moves cancelled

I know I ended up asking for help but I got this in about 40 minutes which before I got assistance and really understood what to do with commutators.


----------



## Cubenovice (Jun 5, 2012)

*Cubenovice*

*4x4x4 Blindfolded* : 28:43.39 = 28:43.39
After failing so hard in the bld race (1/8) I just kept trying.
Only missed one twisted corner in my last three attempts 


*FMC: 26* lolscramble
2nd linear attempt was 27 HTM, then improved to 26 by insertion



Spoiler



B - square
F L F' - 2nd square + block edge
U' R' D' - pseudo 2x2x3 + pair ready to insert
D' F' D R2 - 1x2x3 block
D R D' - pseudo F2L
R U . F U' F' R' D2 leaves 3 corners
D L D' R2 D L' D' R2 - direct solve = 27

replace final line by insertion U B U' F' U B' U' F at . to cancel 2 moves

final sol:
B F L F' U' R' D2 F' D R2 D R D' R U2 B U' F' U B' U' F2 U' F' R' D2 = 26 HTM


----------



## Guti (Jun 6, 2012)

*2x2*
6.92(fridrich) , 8.71(ortega), 8.17(fridrich), 4.00(cll), 3.36 (cll)
best time: 3.36
worst time: 8.71
current avg5: 6.36 Im learning CLL, in the last two times, i had a learned cll case.
*3x3*
22.20, 24.46, 29.45, 30.58, 26.29
best time: 22.20
worst time: 30.58
current avg5: 26.73 nothing special to say, normal session.
*3x3 OH*
48.50, 55.63, 1:05.52, 56.05, 58.23
pb en average of 5 & single
best time: 48.50
worst time: 1:05.52
current avg5: 56.64 
*magic*
2.49, 2.09, 2.14, 2.09, 2.62
best time: 2.09
worst time: 2.62
current avg5: 2.24 this my first average of 5 of magic.


----------



## Attila (Jun 6, 2012)

FMC: 23 moves


Spoiler



B L2 D’ L D2 U’ R D R’ F U2 D2 B’ L’ B2 D2 B2 D2 B2 U2 R2 D F2
35 min. solution.
B L2 D’ L D2 U’ R all corners – 2 moves, and 3 edges,
D R’ F U2 D2 B’ L more 3 edges, oriented E slice,
(L2) B2 D2 B2 D2 B2 UL-DR edges swap,
U2 R2 D F2.


----------



## Carrot (Jun 6, 2012)

You know the feeling of getting a super good average just out of the blue? like ridiculously fast???

3x3x3:
10.71, 10.59, 12.56, 10.56, 10.12 => 10.62


----------



## Ickenicke (Jun 6, 2012)

Odder said:


> You know the feeling of getting a super good average just out of the blue? like ridiculously fast???



Yes


----------



## Reprobate (Jun 7, 2012)

3x3 - 58.61, 58.98, 55.63, (49.68), (71.81) = 57.74
4x4 - 3:44.59, (3:08.50), 3:13.12, 3:59.07, (4:56.90) = 3:38.93
5x5 - (5:18.01), 5:20.14, 5:36.78, 5:49.12, (6:11.40) = 5:35.35
6x6 - 9:12.55, 8:40.00, (9:35.99), (8:01.24), 9:22.42 = 9:04.99
7x7 - (16:14.80), (12:51.99), 12:59.07, 13:05.28, 13:59.73 = 13:21.36


----------



## AbstractAlg (Jun 8, 2012)

*3x3x3 Blindfolded:*
1:02.37, 1:01.85, 53.29 = *53.29*

Very happy.


----------



## Noahaha (Jun 8, 2012)

3BLD: 1:37.664, 59.421, DNF(1:37.656) = 59.421


----------



## a small kitten (Jun 9, 2012)

OH: 15.58, 14.39, 14.01, 14.76, 15.10 = 14.75


----------



## 5BLD (Jun 9, 2012)

2x2: 4.64, 3.30, 4.35, 4.16, 4.12 = *4.21 avg5 (σ = 0.12)*
3x3: 7.67, 8.65, 8.36, 8.53, 10.63 = *8.51 avg5 (σ = 0.15)*
3x3OH: 20.54, 19.69, 25.64, 20.69, 21.61 *20.95 avg5 (σ = 0.58)*
3x3Feet:


----------



## balloon6610 (Jun 10, 2012)

3x3 : 17.47, (14.58), 16.98, 14.67, (19.81) = 16.37
3x3 OH : 38.39, (31.13), 35.89, (38.72), 25.56 = 36.61


----------



## JianhanC (Jun 11, 2012)

2x2: 4.14, 6.07, 9.28, 5.60, 5.08 = 5.58
3x3: 12.85, 12.99, 14.76, 19.99, 14.68 = 14.14
4x4: 1:11.35, 1:05.39, 57.76, 59.49, 57.88 = 1:00.92
5x5: 1:31.97, 1:55.20, 1:44.16, 1:31.12, 1:39.00 = 1:38.38
3x3 OH: 28.26, 23.53, 28.91, 21.31, 28.12 = 26.64
2-4: 1:18.70
2-5: 3:15.66
Megaminx 1:11.75, 1:20.36, 1:27.32, 1:15.68, 1:15.40 = 1:17.14


----------



## MatsBergsten (Jun 12, 2012)

Results for week 23, NOT the usual trio: congrats to Austin 

*2x2x2*(41)

 2.58 emolover
 2.80 AustinReed
 3.01 antoineccantin
 3.11 yoinneroid
 3.14 Daniel Liamitz
 3.27 Tao Yu
 3.39 Maxelino
 3.39 CuberMan
 3.49 mycube
 3.56 xcuber99
 3.60 cuberkid10
 3.75 Odder
 3.97 BlueDevil
 4.04 Jaycee
 4.06 jaysammey777
 4.21 5BLD
 4.23 Krag
 4.49 henrik
 4.70 Skullush
 4.79 zaki
 4.92 riley
 4.95 FinnGamer
 5.09 jla
 5.12 Kamil Fiedoruk
 5.23 dinostef
 5.55 HampusHansson
 5.58 JianhanC
 5.61 ThomasJE
 5.84 Alcuber
 6.04 brandbest1
 6.24 Divineskulls
 6.30 comamycube
 6.36 Guti
 6.46 Mike Hughey
 7.69 MeshuggahX
 7.85 Kenneth Svendson
 7.86 Jenscold
 8.30 Schmidt
 8.78 Mikel
 14.63 hcfong
 15.01 MatsBergsten
*3x3x3 *(46)

 8.51 5BLD
 9.75 yoinneroid
 10.62 Odder
 11.54 dinostef
 11.62 Tao Yu
 12.11 AustinReed
 12.41 CuberMan
 12.68 riley
 12.87 cuberkid10
 13.05 antoineccantin
 13.57 mycube
 13.87 jla
 14.11 xcuber99
 14.14 JianhanC
 14.38 Daniel Liamitz
 14.65 Skullush
 14.96 zaki
 15.28 brynt97
 15.82 jaysammey777
 16.25 Divineskulls
 16.37 balloon6610
 16.87 BlueDevil
 17.30 Sillas
 18.38 HampusHansson
 18.69 Jaycee
 18.71 FinnGamer
 18.91 yale
 19.34 Kenneth Svendson
 19.34 MeshuggahX
 19.55 brandbest1
 19.62 Krag
 19.67 Mikel
 21.86 Mike Hughey
 23.59 Jenscold
 23.79 ThomasJE
 23.82 Alcuber
 24.39 Schmidt
 26.73 Guti
 29.39 uvafan
 35.89 moroder
 37.81 hcfong
 37.91 hfsdo
 38.80 MatsBergsten
 57.74 Reprobate
 2:12.31 Simbjoern
 DNF Maxelino
*4x4x4*(34)

 40.95 yoinneroid
 51.91 CuberMan
 53.66 antoineccantin
 55.34 AustinReed
 55.55 mycube
 55.90 zaki
 55.99 cuberkid10
 58.15 Odder
 1:00.06 xcuber99
 1:00.60 Daniel Liamitz
 1:00.92 JianhanC
 1:02.86 dinostef
 1:03.42 Tao Yu
 1:06.86 Divineskulls
 1:08.32 henrik
 1:08.50 HampusHansson
 1:12.25 Jaycee
 1:13.31 riley
 1:14.00 jla
 1:16.31 jaysammey777
 1:16.31 brandbest1
 1:16.61 Maxelino
 1:18.81 Skullush
 1:21.55 MeshuggahX
 1:29.71 FinnGamer
 1:30.61 Kenneth Svendson
 1:32.39 Mikel
 1:34.53 Mike Hughey
 1:40.94 Krag
 2:15.04 Schmidt
 2:44.04 ThomasJE
 2:50.88 MatsBergsten
 3:38.93 Reprobate
 DNF BlueDevil
*5x5x5*(18)

 1:24.63 yoinneroid
 1:38.38 JianhanC
 1:46.07 zaki
 1:51.73 AustinReed
 1:52.40 CuberMan
 1:55.76 mycube
 2:14.72 riley
 2:21.72 Daniel Liamitz
 2:25.62 cuberkid10
 2:33.25 Mike Hughey
 2:37.43 jaysammey777
 2:57.30 MeshuggahX
 3:02.03 FinnGamer
 3:04.06 Kenneth Svendson
 3:07.53 Mikel
 5:35.35 Reprobate
 5:51.09 MatsBergsten
 DNF brandbest1
*6x6x6*(8)

 3:23.24 mycube
 3:36.33 AustinReed
 3:53.04 zaki
 4:52.57 Mike Hughey
 5:22.97 riley
 5:35.53 CuberMan
 7:12.86 Mikel
 9:04.99 Reprobate
*7x7x7*(5)

 5:18.81 mycube
 6:48.83 AustinReed
 7:00.40 Mike Hughey
11:38.20 Mikel
13:21.36 Reprobate
*3x3 one handed*(29)

 14.75 a small kitten
 15.58 antoineccantin
 19.00 yoinneroid
 19.93 Tao Yu
 20.95 5BLD
 21.57 henrik
 23.44 brynt97
 23.94 mycube
 24.22 Odder
 26.64 JianhanC
 26.94 dinostef
 27.52 Divineskulls
 27.84 jla
 28.05 xcuber99
 28.82 AustinReed
 30.49 jaysammey777
 31.10 Sillas
 33.18 cuberkid10
 33.36 MeshuggahX
 35.14 balloon6610
 36.01 riley
 41.21 brandbest1
 42.31 Mikel
 43.08 Mike Hughey
 43.76 Kenneth Svendson
 54.50 FinnGamer
 56.64 Guti
 1:01.02 Schmidt
 1:13.59 hfsdo
*3x3 with feet*(3)

 1:52.66 Mike Hughey
 1:54.98 Kenneth Svendson
 2:41.34 riley
*2x2x2 Blindfolded*(10)

 15.58 AustinReed
 24.50 Mike Hughey
 26.16 CuberMan
 29.73 jla
 32.29 riley
 37.26 MatsBergsten
 46.27 Mikel
 48.97 cuberkid10
 59.72 Tao Yu
 1:12.06 Odder
*3x3x3 Blindfolded*(16)

 51.94 rubiksarlen
 53.29 AbstractAlg
 59.42 Noahaha
 1:00.76 Mike Hughey
 1:11.97 yoinneroid
 1:22.99 MatsBergsten
 1:45.36 CuberMan
 1:52.05 AustinReed
 2:18.54 Tao Yu
 3:50.69 MeshuggahX
 4:10.74 Krag
 4:49.06 Mikel
 5:03.78 riley
 5:39.14 brynt97
 5:57.40 brandbest1
 DNF mycube
*4x4x4 Blindfolded*(4)

 6:31.61 MatsBergsten
 6:36.06 Mike Hughey
28:43.39 Cubenovice
 DNF yoinneroid
*5x5x5 Blindfolded*(3)

12:21.83 Mike Hughey
14:33.86 MatsBergsten
19:47.27 yoinneroid
*6x6x6 Blindfolded*(1)

 DNF Mike Hughey
*7x7x7 Blindfolded *(1)

40:09.49 Mike Hughey
*3x3 Multi blind*(4)

8/12 (54:37)  Mike Hughey
2/2 (13:19)  riley
1/2 (13:40)  Mikel
0/0 (58:52)  yoinneroid
*3x3 Match the scramble*(4)

 1:08.13 Mike Hughey
 1:24.67 mycube
 3:35.64 Mikel
 DNF Tao Yu
*2-3-4 Relay*(19)

 58.95 AustinReed
 59.24 yoinneroid
 1:12.16 CuberMan
 1:15.22 Daniel Liamitz
 1:15.83 cuberkid10
 1:18.70 JianhanC
 1:19.11 zaki
 1:20.60 riley
 1:22.81 dinostef
 1:23.03 mycube
 1:24.36 Tao Yu
 1:34.46 Divineskulls
 1:55.55 Mikel
 1:57.66 FinnGamer
 2:10.93 Mike Hughey
 2:12.24 MeshuggahX
 2:16.17 Kenneth Svendson
 2:23.71 ThomasJE
 3:53.19 MatsBergsten
*2-3-4-5 Relay*(15)

 2:28.90 yoinneroid
 2:49.68 zaki
 3:10.66 AustinReed
 3:15.66 JianhanC
 3:15.78 dinostef
 3:26.83 mycube
 3:31.76 Tao Yu
 3:40.02 riley
 3:46.77 Daniel Liamitz
 4:55.72 Mike Hughey
 5:05.18 FinnGamer
 5:12.13 Mikel
 5:20.70 MeshuggahX
 7:04.76 Jenscold
 9:53.74 MatsBergsten
*Magic*(7)

 0.95 brandbest1
 1.19 Kamil Fiedoruk
 1.41 comamycube
 1.45 Mikel
 1.62 Mike Hughey
 1.66 cuberkid10
 2.24 Guti
*Master Magic*(4)

 2.34 Kamil Fiedoruk
 3.50 Mikel
 3.94 riley
 4.04 Mike Hughey
*Skewb*(6)

 6.67 Odder
 16.89 brandbest1
 18.15 cuberkid10
 21.26 Mike Hughey
 21.84 Schmidt
 25.50 riley
*Clock*(4)

 11.53 zaki
 13.63 antoineccantin
 16.68 Mike Hughey
 19.52 BlueDevil
*Pyraminx*(20)

 3.12 Odder
 5.19 Kamil Fiedoruk
 6.65 AustinReed
 6.70 Maxelino
 6.89 cuberkid10
 7.05 Alcuber
 7.30 Daniel Liamitz
 7.39 zaki
 8.33 CuberMan
 8.56 BlueDevil
 8.97 comamycube
 9.79 riley
 9.97 Kenneth Svendson
 11.34 dinostef
 11.48 jaysammey777
 11.91 mycube
 13.99 brandbest1
 15.21 Schmidt
 15.62 Mikel
 16.80 Mike Hughey
*Megaminx*(10)

 1:17.15 JianhanC
 1:27.33 Divineskulls
 1:59.51 CuberMan
 2:05.98 AustinReed
 2:18.42 Daniel Liamitz
 2:24.26 mycube
 2:37.64 Tao Yu
 3:14.90 Mike Hughey
 DNF cuberkid10
 DNF brandbest1
*Square-1*(4)

 30.37 henrik
 39.88 BlueDevil
 41.50 Mike Hughey
 1:10.39 Mikel
*3x3x3 fewest moves*(10)

23 Attila
25 okayama
26 Cubenovice
30 Mike Hughey
34 mycube
36 pady
38 emolover
38 Tao Yu
39 CuberMan
DNF  guusrs

*Contest results*

279 AustinReed
270 Mike Hughey
257 yoinneroid
243 mycube
228 CuberMan
207 Tao Yu
200 riley
191 cuberkid10
176 zaki
173 Daniel Liamitz
172 JianhanC
168 Odder
154 antoineccantin
151 dinostef
138 Mikel
121 xcuber99
118 jaysammey777
113 Divineskulls
110 jla
106 5BLD
102 brandbest1
97 MeshuggahX
95 FinnGamer
87 BlueDevil
86 henrik
83 Kenneth Svendson
77 MatsBergsten
77 Jaycee
77 Maxelino
75 Skullush
67 HampusHansson
67 Krag
67 brynt97
57 emolover
53 Kamil Fiedoruk
46 Alcuber
44 Sillas
43 balloon6610
43 ThomasJE
42 Schmidt
35 Reprobate
33 a small kitten
32 Guti
30 comamycube
28 Jenscold
27 Cubenovice
23 yale
21 rubiksarlen
20 Attila
20 AbstractAlg
19 Noahaha
19 okayama
15 pady
13 hcfong
13 hfsdo
11 guusrs
11 uvafan
10 moroder
5 Simbjoern


----------

